# Look In The Sky...



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I wonder if we could strap a set of these onto an Outback?

Wingy Thingies

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now THAT is cool!

Would that be a blast, or what?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That is really cool. Does this mean I can start playing with my GI Joe's again? They had the same thing 30 years ago.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Now that is really cool









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Look, its a bird, no its a plane....nope 101 st Airborne.......Look OUT


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll start this blast from the past.

Doug...if this guy were to run on a treadmill, as what point would he just take off?


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll gladly be the second person to try this......pending the first person sticks the landing


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tidefan said:


> I'll gladly be the second person to try this......pending the first person sticks the landing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Didn't something like appear in one of the Bond movies? Was it the one with Halle Barry? I'm remembering a man and a woman jumping off a highrise that was under construction and gliding away to safety.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Was it the one with Halle Barry? I'm remembering a man and a woman jumping off a highrise that was under construction and gliding away to safety


I'd glide away anywhere with Halle Berry.









Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'll start this blast from the past.
> 
> Doug...if this guy were to run on a treadmill, as what point would he just take off?
> [snapback]118649[/snapback]​


Without differential air pressure between the top and bottom of the wings he will generate no lift whatsoever. On a treadmill the air pressure will remain the same top and bottom so he won't soar. On the other hand, the sight of some guy wearing wings and a crash helmet while running on a treadmill would provide some comic relief, wouldn't it?

Reverie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> On the other hand, the sight of some guy wearing wings and a crash helmet while running on a treadmill would provide some comic relief, wouldn't it?


Or, _*bladder*_ relief!

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Was it the one with Halle Barry? I'm remembering a man and a woman jumping off a highrise that was under construction and gliding away to safety
> 
> 
> I'd glide away anywhere with Halle Berry.
> ...


Easy now







...................................me too


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Bet I could make a pair of those from scrap wood......

Hold my Beer.........

Hey Y'all - Watch This!.........


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tidefan said:


> I'll gladly be the second person to try this......pending the first person sticks the landing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think sticking the landing would be a problem.

It's the unsticking after the landing that would be my criteria!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

